# wmf bistro



## augustine john (Dec 14, 2020)

good day, I was cleaning a WMF BISTRO 8100 ann used the hot water from the machine in the cleaning process. I then get a low water boiler, contact service. any idea as to what i should do? like everything is disabled, no 24v to valves. thanks


----------

